

Show HN: Crush notifier, a weekend project - latch
http://iheartyou.net/

======
beaumartinez
Why have you called this "Crush Notifier" in the submission? It doesn't call
itself that _anywhere_ on the page. It's confusing (the original Crush
Notifier[1] was on HN a few weeks ago).

[1] <http://www.crushnotifier.com/>

------
StavrosK
_Another_ one?

~~~
latch
fair point. I wanted something to play with some new toys...ended up using SQS
and SES..was going to do email parsing, but amazon doesn't let you validate a
domain yet..so killed that off (but still learned how to do it).

There's 2 differences with this project though that I think makes it a bit
unique. First, it isn't tied to facebook. Second, I thought the supplying 5
names trick was kinda unique..but maybe not.

~~~
StavrosK
Ah, weekend projects are fun, and this is no exception (plus it blew up once,
so...). It's just that there have been a few in the past few weeks :P

------
danoprey
Cute. Could use an email notification rather than having to refresh the page
though!

~~~
latch
Thanks..initially i was collecting the sender's email for this reason, but I
dropped it. Wanted to keep it simpler and even more anonymous...Also, I've
never used Amazon's SES before...figured the less emails I send out the safer.
For now, anyways.

------
nightlifelover
Heh now I just crush notified some of my friends lol .. wondering about their
reaction :D

~~~
latch
the website can probably be used for evil...I was thinking you could send a
crush notification to your spouse, name 5 of his/her coworkers, and see if
he/she tells you about it...

~~~
Void_
How is that evil. Better to end things now than get married have children and
get a divorce after two years.

